# Broker for irregular international trading with least fees



## IOT (20 September 2018)

I have been using IG Markets to make some very irregular US stock purchases, say twice a year.  They have just introduced a $50 per quarter fee if you make less than 3 trades per quarter.  

I've been looking around at others (Comsec, CMC markets etc) and they seem to have a custody/custodial fee.

Can anyone recommend a good place to hold stocks with minimal fees as well as reasonable brokerage when I do want to buy/sell?


----------



## Rafmed (23 September 2018)

Interactive Brokers


----------



## IOT (26 September 2018)

IB is $10 per month if you don't trade / less than 100k USD ?


----------



## HelloU (26 September 2018)

not sure but isnt IG thing 3 anythings in three months gets you out of the fee?? so cfd's, asx, int'l all maybe count towards the 3??


----------



## Rafmed (26 September 2018)

maybe you have a 100k account?

You can use stake 0 Fees but i think you can only go long on stocks. check them out anyways


----------

